# My book about losing my Golden is FREE tomorrow on Amazon



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks! I will pick up a copy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much! I got your book and will begin reading it.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you! I just got it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know! 

Downloading as I type


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanksk!!!! :wavey:Cant wait to get home from work to see if it's on my kindle!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you-I too have downloaded it to my Kindle.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Just finished reading your book. Thank god I had a tissue box close to me. 

I felt the love you and your husband have for Buddy and Daisy, and I am sorry for the loss of your BG. But the message that I get from your book is that this is not the moment to cry (that is a path that has to be taken, but eventually crossed) but to celebrate her life.

It was also quite... conforting to know that I am not that crazy and am not alone! It already crossed my mind that Pixie wont be around for ever (and grabbing another tissue), so thank you for teaching me that she will be always with me no matter what. And I feelt that love when I look at her, when I look into her eyes, or when she is just being her goofy self! It is such an unconditional love that honestly it scares me if I would ever be ableto love like this (which makes me think if I am a terrible person because of that! Even more when I question if I could love a son/daugher this way!Being on the direction of starting a family this is a haunting question for me...). Sorry for the rant, but just wanted to let you know that more then enjoying your book, it really spoke and ment something to me.

Now I should focus a bit more on the yummy recipes


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I just downloaded it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you. I will most definitely download your book . 
Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you, I have downloaded it and look forward to reading it


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I saw the update on the SDGR Meet-up's message board. I've downloaded it and look forward to devouring it. I heard I need a box of tissues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you!! 
I lost Kasey to cancer 3 months ago (this sunday).. so hard. so unexpected. I will put off finishing oliver twist to read this


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Got it. Can't wait to read and rate it!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I got it, read it, and reviewed it. Definitely needed that box of tissues. It was a great book, loved the recipes also. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Thank you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Came back to say I just finished it and enjoyed it immensely. Buddy Girl's last day was lovely, and I started crying while reading that part. I hope you'll tell use more about Daisy someday. Thanks for. Sharing.


----------



## RecipeRenovator (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I appreciate your help in spreading the word. I'll have two more free days in April and two more in May, and then it will be available more widely. I'm also looking into doing a print version... any suggestions on how I might best spread the word through the Golden community? I want to make sure that anyone who needs the book can find the book. Thanks friends.

And to the people who recently lost their dogs, I am so very sorry. I do truly know how much it hurts. Pixie's mom... I do now love Daisy immensely. She is very different than Buddy Girl, but that is why I love her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am in the process of reading your book right now, I love it. 

Thank you for sharing this.

Anyone who has lost a Golden or is in the grieving process, this is a great read, very helpful.


----------

